# Singleplayer Games  mit guter Story.



## Emiterr123 (29. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

suche Games mit guter Story und Atmosphäre. Ich bevorzuge Shooter und Action Adventure,  fand z. B. Wolfenstein, Hitman: Absolution, Dishonored, etc. echt klasse. Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## DerLachs (29. September 2015)

Deus Ex und Deus Ex: Human Revolution fand ich stark. Metro 2033 ist auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Thomas2591 (29. September 2015)

vllt Mafia1 oder Mafia2


----------



## Robonator (29. September 2015)

Spec Ops: The Line
Bioshock
Alan Wake
Assassins Creed (Die älteren Teile)
Far Cry 
Dark Souls
Metal Gear

Um mal ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

Saboteur, vielleicht Watchdog oder ein Oldie wie System Shock 1/ 2


----------



## Oromis16 (29. September 2015)

Wenn ich jetzt Tomb Raider 2013 sage, schlagt ihr mich dann? 

Abgesehen davon ist Witcher (2/3) eines der besten Handlungsspiele die mir untergekommen sind. So.. ...zum weinen, zum mitlachen, zum freuen, zum verzweifeln *<3*


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. September 2015)

Max Payne würde mir noch einfallen


----------



## DaHell63 (30. September 2015)

Games mit dichter Atmosphäre - die "Stalker" Reihe. Erst vor ein paar Tagen eine neue Mod raus gekommen: "Call of Chernobyl"!


----------



## aloha84 (30. September 2015)

Wolfentein hatte ebenfalls ne gute Story. (Das ich sowas mal schreiben würde hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.)


----------



## Kinguin (30. September 2015)

Bei Action Adventures würde ich mal Darksiders,Castlevania Lords of Shadow und die Batman Arkham Reihe in den Raum schmeißen.


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2015)

Fallout 3

Mass Effect ...

Siehe: Die besten Singleplayer Spiele auf Pc - Science Fiction | gamespilot.de


----------



## Rizzard (30. September 2015)

Emiterr123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> suche Games mit guter Story und Atmosphäre. Ich bevorzuge Shooter und Action Adventure,  fand z. B. Wolfenstein, Hitman: Absolution, Dishonored, etc. echt klasse. Hat jemand Tipps?



Also in dem Genre finde ich das neue MGS: The Phantom Pain garnicht schlecht.
Es muss sich zwar storymäßig hinter seinen Vorgängern anstellen, aber besser als Hitman, Wolfenstein und Co finde ich es immer noch. Und es bietet recht viel Spielzeit.

Das 2013er Tomb Raider (wie schon mal hier erwähnt) fand ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## kero81 (30. September 2015)

Da kann ich Dir SOMA und Alien: Isolation empfehlen!


----------



## Emiterr123 (30. September 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also in dem Genre finde ich das neue MGS: The Phantom Pain garnicht schlecht.
> Es muss sich zwar storymäßig hinter seinen Vorgängern anstellen, aber besser als Hitman, Wolfenstein und Co finde ich es immer noch. Und es bietet recht viel Spielzeit.
> 
> Das 2013er Tomb Raider (wie schon mal hier erwähnt) fand ich auch nicht schlecht.



Ich habe den Code vom neuen MGS wollte ihn aber verkaufen. Open World ist nicht so mein Ding (außer The Witcher 3).


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. September 2015)

> Ich habe den Code vom neuen MGS wollte ihn aber verkaufen. Open World ist nicht so mein Ding (außer The Witcher 3).


Dann sind MGS Twin Snakes, MGS 2, MGS 3, MGS 4 dennoch eine gute Wahl. In Sachen Steuerung gibts bei diesen 4 Konsolentiteln allerdings eine größere Eingewöhnungsphase wenn man eher PC-Shootersteuerung gewohnt ist. Eigentlich ist die Reihe sogar das Nonplus-Ultra wenn es um gute wendungsreiche Story geht.

Falls es ein Rollenspiel sein darf:
- Mass Effect 1-3 oder Dragon Age Origins, Gute Geschichten und besonders gute Charactere (PC)
- The Banner Saga, Tolle nordische Atmosphäre (PC)

Oder lieber Actionadventures:
- The Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask, Nachfolger des 1. 3D-Actionadventures mit  einer düsterern Geschichte als in anderen Zeldateilen (N64,3DS)
- Metroid Prime, Das Spiel lädt zur Erkundung ein. Die Abwesenheit von freundlichen NPCs vermitteln ein Gefühl eine fremde Welt zu erkunden (GC, Wii)

Und natürlich Shooter:
-  Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Wenn man Dishonored gut findet sollte man das Spiel auch gut finden (PC)


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bei diesen Genres sind gute Stories und Atmo doch ein Widerspruch. BioShock hat ne gute Story und Atmo, legt alletdings zu viel Fokus auf Ballerei und Fun, wo die gute Story leider in den Hintergrund gedrängt wird. Ältere Perlen wie NOLF oder Call of Cthulhu sind hier einige Shooter mit brauchbarer Story (Metro nie gespielt), wobei man bei anderen Genres ein viel höheres Niveau erwarten kann. Ich empfehle dir deshalb Amnesia und SOMA. Storytechnisch und atmosphärisch kommt da nichts ran.


----------



## Freak2015 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hier wurden ja schon eine menge Spiele genannt, vermutlich suchst du nur PC Games... 

THE LAST OF US - fand ich mit Abstand bislang wieder einer der besten Storys.
Es ist zwar ein PS4 Spiel, aber wenn du die Konsole zufällig hast und Wert auf eine gute Story legst.
Ansonsten mit dem PS4 Emulator auf dem PC spielen, geht ja auch.


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

SOMA setzt neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Storytelling. Wer das nicht zockt, versäumt eines der narrativ gelungensten Erlebnisse.


----------



## Happy1337 (7. November 2015)

Geheimtipp : *Game of Thrones: Das Lied von Eis und Feuer

*Story ist wirklich wirklich klasse (hab die Serie vorher nicht gesehen)
Habs mit dlc und quasi letztem patch gespielt.
Bugs wie in den ganzen Tests waren dann nicht mehr vorhanden.
Gameplay ist mehr oder weniger ein Dragen Age Klon
Kann ich nur empfehlen

Gruß


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. November 2015)

Die Serie ist der absolute Hammer. Das Spiel habe ich zwar nie gespielt, es sieht mir aber eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Reap (8. November 2015)

Dying Light ist großartig!


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. November 2015)

Beste Story, die jemals in ein Videospiel gesteckt wurde ist die aus "Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs".
Die hat so eine kraftvolle Botschaft, die danach das Leben verändert.


----------



## Flautze (8. Dezember 2015)

Half-Life und Half-Life 2 + Episodes (1-3) wurden noch nicht genannt, soweit ich das überblicken kann.


----------



## Emiterr123 (9. Januar 2016)

Freak2015 schrieb:


> Hier wurden ja schon eine menge Spiele genannt, vermutlich suchst du nur PC Games...
> 
> THE LAST OF US - fand ich mit Abstand bislang wieder einer der besten Storys.
> Es ist zwar ein PS4 Spiel, aber wenn du die Konsole zufällig hast und Wert auf eine gute Story legst.
> Ansonsten mit dem PS4 Emulator auf dem PC spielen, geht ja auch.



Gibt es einen funktionierenden PS4 Emulator? Kann irgendwie nichts finden.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

Flautze schrieb:


> Half-Life und Half-Life 2 + Episodes (1-3) wurden noch nicht genannt, soweit ich das überblicken kann.



Du hast Episode 3 ... hat dich Gaben persönlich besucht und sie dir überreicht?


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

Emiterr123 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen funktionierenden PS4 Emulator? Kann irgendwie nichts finden.



Die bekommst du doch schon für 70€


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (18. Oktober 2016)

time-machine schrieb:


> Die bekommst du doch schon für 70€



Ist dem so?


----------



## time-machine (18. Oktober 2016)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Ist dem so?



Ohne spiele wohlgemerkt.
Hab mir letzen monat alle relevanten exklusiv games wie heavy rain,last of us,gow ascencion,gow3 gekauft
Ca 12 spiele zu jeweils 7-10€
Schau mal bei ebay oder im Marktplatz.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (18. Oktober 2016)

Habe auf eBay absolut keine PS4 im Preisbereich von 70€ gefunden. Da gehen Teilweise defekte Konsolen für 120,- weg, also wenn du ein entsprechendes Angebot findest, kannst du mich gerne darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Oktober 2016)

Quantum Break hat mich von der Story sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## time-machine (18. Oktober 2016)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Habe auf eBay absolut keine PS4 im Preisbereich von 70€ gefunden. Da gehen Teilweise defekte Konsolen für 120,- weg, also wenn du ein entsprechendes Angebot findest, kannst du mich gerne darauf aufmerksam machen.



Ah sorry falsch gelesen dachte du warst bei der ps3 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gisela93 (23. Oktober 2016)

Bioshock 1 und Bioshock Infinite. Auch alle Teile von Half-Life.
Und The Walking Dead: The Game ist großartig.


----------

